# Need a broadway show suggestion



## senorak (Jan 14, 2006)

Will be in NYC late March/early April for a teaching conference.  My SiL is coming along (her first trip to NYC)....and she'd love to see a show.  I've seen quite a few, (see list below), and would like suggestions for current shows playing on/off Broadway.  I tried checking for tickets for "Spamalot"...but only available ones were "partial view" balcony.  Any suggestions?

List of "already seen" shows:  Beauty & the Beast (3x), Mamma Mia (4x), Hairspray (2x), Lion King, Wicked, Rent, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, La Cage aux Folles, Les Miserable & Phantom.

Also, this will be a visit w/o kids (very rare for me).  Any nice, (but not too expensive), restaurant suggestions would be much appreciated.

DEB


----------



## suskey (Jan 14, 2006)

What about Avenue Q, Jersey Boys or The Odd Couple? ALso, Barefoot in the Park is opening soon. There is an offer for reduced priced tix for Barefoot at Broadwayoffers.com..code BPDML62 good till the end of March.

Susan


----------



## Pat H (Jan 14, 2006)

The Producers.


----------



## hudson1126 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Off Broadway for women only*

I don't know what an SiL is, but if you are a couple of women without kids and you're in the city on a Friday or Saturday, and you enjoy laughing, giddy, fun entertainment,   go to Naked Boys Singing. It's been playing continuously since July 1999. Note: don't pay extra to sit in the first 3 rows. It's better in rows behind that. 

Address:
340 West 50th Street
New York, NY 10019

Neighborhood:
Midtown

Link to reviews and ticket info:  

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cach...eatre/nakedboy133.htm+naked+boy+singing&hl=en


----------



## e.bram (Jan 14, 2006)

It's not a Broadway play, try the Metropolitan Opera in Lincoln Center. The musicans and singers are the best in the world, better than the broadway performers.


----------



## gretel (Jan 15, 2006)

*Spamalot and Becco*

I sat in seats that were slightly to the left in the orchestra of Spamalot and didn't mind the "obstructed" view at all.  Balcony seats would be fine as well.  Go to one of the ticket websites, shop for the best seats at the best price, and buy them there.  

Before the show, head to Becco's  Restaurant (make reservations!) for fantastic pasta (http://www.restaurantrow.com/ShowPi...Ext=gif&Name=Becco&Word=menu&Count=1&state=NY!).


----------



## senorak (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.  I had "obstructed seats" for Wicked last year (at a very reduced price)....and they were fantastic...didn't miss a bit of the show!  I'm just worried re:  obstructed for "Spamalot" b/c the info states..."will miss 15 minutes of the production due to limited view".  And...quite a few of the "obstructed tickets" are the same price as the regular (orchestra/mezzanine/balcony).
"SiL" is my sister-in-law....so perhaps the "Naked Boys Singing" would be a fun show to attend.  I did try for the "Odd Couple"...but no luck there.

DEB


----------



## purple (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi - I have always liked this restaurant for lunch or dinner before the theatre.  They have a 3 course menu that is very reasonable.  Get reservations to eat in the glassed in garden room.  
http://www.lemadeleine.com/ 
Sara


----------



## suskey (Jan 15, 2006)

I have been to Naked Boys Singing. It's wild!!! We were in the front row...WOW!

Sssan


----------



## sheila (Jan 16, 2006)

If you want tickets for the Odd Couple go online  every day the week before the date of the play you want to attend, alot of times they release seats, we got tickets opening weekend of the Odd couple this way.  Good luck

Sheila


----------



## DonM (Jan 16, 2006)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels is excellent!!


----------



## Avery (Jan 16, 2006)

I highly recommend The Color Purple.


----------



## hudson1126 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Go to Previews and go Off and Off-Off Broadway*

If you check the theater listings in the NY Times or NY Magazine, for example, for the shows that are in preview before their opening nights, you will usually   get excellent theater at a much reduced rate. The rate is always lower, the quality will vary. Every show on Broadway had previews before it opened, so you might see something that goes on to become a hit. 

Take a look at the off-Broadway listings for current shows. The prices are often  one third the price of a seat on Broadway. The theaters are quite intimate. A different and vibrant experience for both drama and musicals. In many venues the last row is only about 12 rows from the stage. 

There's much more to experience in New York than "Broadway".


----------



## hudson1126 (Jan 18, 2006)

*April  previews announced for Shining City*

Here's an announcement that came today for the April preview of Shining City. Conor McPherson’s SHINING CITY will play at the Biltmore Theatre (261 West 47th Street).  This cast is awesome and this has all the marks of intensely good theater.  Scroll down for the dates and details.

 Martha Plimpton will join Brían F. O’Byrne who recently finished his starring role on Broadway in the award winning drama Doubt. 


Originally produced at London’s Royal Court Theater to critical acclaim, SHINING CITY is set in Dublin, where a guilt-ridden man (Platt) reaches out to a therapist (O’Byrne) after seeing the ghost of his recently deceased wife.  Wrestling with his own demons, the therapist can only do so much to help. Routine visits between the two men quickly become a gripping struggle to survive, changing both of them for the rest of their lives.



Previews for SHINING CITY begin Thursday, April 13 for a Thursday, May 3 opening night. The production will be directed by Tony Award winner Robert Falls.


----------



## Conan (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you've seen enough 'big' musicals.
The current Sweeney Todd is a small production of Stephen Sondheim's maybe greatest musical.  A gem!


----------



## Hoc (Jan 19, 2006)

rklein001 said:
			
		

> I think you've seen enough 'big' musicals.
> The current Sweeney Todd is a small production of Stephen Sondheim's maybe greatest musical.  A gem!



Or you might view that as an indication that she prefers "big" musicals.

On that note, has Lestat opened yet?


----------



## senorak (Jan 19, 2006)

While I have seen quite a few shows on Broadway; this will be my sister-in-law's first trip to NYC...which is why I am looking more at the broadway shows (rather than "off broadway").  I just don't want to see a show that I've already seen at least twice.  Neither of us are much into classical music nor opera.

I did purchase tickets for "Barefoot in the Park" for Friday night of our stay...now need a show for Saturday night.  Will keep checking to see if tickets become available for some of the "hard to get" shows.  I know my sister in law would like to see a musical, too.

DEB


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 22, 2006)

*broadway show*

We just spent 4 days in the big apple.  We were down in the theater district and just walked into the St. James box office about 4:00pm. During the week you can get great prices on matinees and evening shows at this time of the year.  A matinee for the Producers was $31.00 and $46.00 for evening. They were upper balcony seats. However, when we got there, they moved us to the lower balcony.(The show was not full). 5 rows back, directly in the center. It was great with a capital "G".  
Total cost $92.00.  
Went Carmine's (same block), before the show and felt like they should bring me up on a forklift. It was also excellent!     Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 22, 2006)

IMO go to the union Square area where you can get to see a play with good seats for $25 and then go eat at Candelas which is lit 90% by Candle lite. Check my website in the NY area for play discounts for that area. I have posted some there. I just saw Almpst Maine last night and going to see Dog sees god with Eliza Dushku for Feb 4. Both plays were $25 with the discounts and I had 3 rd row center Orch for one and 5th row center for the other.
Here is Candelas website http://candelarestaurant.com/ and Here is a link to my review of the restaurant.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 22, 2006)

*The Producers*

My husband and I saw "The Producers" in Boston.  I never laughed so hard.  I'd definitely recommend this one if you don't mind off-color humor.


----------

